# Cooling systems?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I know they make cooling systems for terrariums. Does anyone have one set up for a hedgehog cage? My A/C hasn't been working, and we're on some Peak Rewards system where they shut off our A/C for the middle of the day, so the apartment can get up to 85F, and her cage has read up to 85 here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

im curious about this to. i know they cant have cold air blowing on them but people ive seen have a lot of trouble when they live in really hot countries with keeping the temp down


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I've heard about people using icepacks on top of the cage. Cold air sinks, but you would have to play around with it to make sure the temp didn't get too cold.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I've used portable air conditioner (floor unit's on wheels) units previous summers... and these large ice packs that are meant for picnic baskets to supplement on really hot days(found at Canadian dollarama's for 2$ each)... also have provided terracotta plant pots to sleep in...

My apt does not have airconditioning otherwise, and the portable unit's seem to really do the job, as you can direct them away from the hedgie cages... I've also always used fabric covers with my cages to prevent any drafts.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I've also started thinking about how I'm going to cool my cage this summer. Last summer I just had them in the living room with the air con. Even with the air con the temp was still above 80 :? too high for Quinn. This summer Their cage is much bigger and won't fit in the living room. I'm going to try ice packs on top and a piece of tile in the cage. But if anyone has any other ideas please share.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't have a thermostat, since the apartment usually does stay within a few degrees and my CHE adds a few degrees to that. It's almost perfect living conditions for a 'hog. :lol: 
I am moving her to a different cage hopefully to a different area... so maybe that'll help.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

We'll be moving Archimedes downstairs to the "basement" - which is really more of a semi-basement, it's half underground, though technically the first floor of a duplex-style house. It's basement-like enough that it stays much cooler, with that kind of perpetual "underground" temperature - not a great location in winter, but perfect for the summer. I also picked up a ceramic vase/jug thing large enough for him to fit all the way inside of, which he'll have in his cage.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Couldn't you offer one of those granite chin chillers? 

Because it is granite it is cooler, not sure how cool they would get. Anyways, then the hedgie could move on or off of it if it wanted.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I would want to cool the whole cage... if this AC system really does what they're saying it does, it can reach 90+ inside during the middle of the summer, plus, when our AC does come on, PGE will only cool it to 15 degrees under the outside temperature, so if it's 100 degrees, it'll still be 85 in here.

Our apartment is like a basement... half is underground, half is above. Our windows are right at the grass line.


----------

